# Horses According to Cat.



## aLwAyS eQuEsTrIaN (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello. There. What. Brings you. Here?
Well. Yea. Welcome.
This is gonna be a journal/blog (WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT) of my very horsey life. 
At the moment our wee 12.2 Pippa is for sale, I hope she goes to a good home she basically taught me to ride!!
The newbie at the mo is my wee man Hugo! He's such a sweetie:*
We could possibly have another edition to the fam fam as my Dad is hopefully getting a horse.
But for now. Goodbye. I have exams tomorrow. *cough* failed *cough*
Prayers for me tonight?? I kinda NEED to do well in these exams, and well, let's just say the the three sciences aren't my strong points -_-
Ciao!:*


----------

